# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Si te shkruajme poezi?

## uj me gaz

Duke shfletuar forumin e letersise ndesha ne nje mori temash me poezi nga njerez te ndryshem. Me sa duket nevoja per poezi ne keta njerez eshte e larte. Qe e bukura eshte nje nevoje e domosdoshme shpirterore sic eshte buka qe hame e uji qe pime nje nevoje e domosdoshme biologjike kjo nuk ka nevoje per diskutim. Poezia si nje forme e shprehjes te se bukures eshte me sa duket menyra me e thjeshte e me popullore per te plotesuar kete nevoje. E thjeshte sepse nuk nevojiten shume mjete si p.sh. akuareli e ngjyrat tek piktoret, apo daltat e cekicet tek skulptoret. Popullore sepse mundet t'a ndjeje gjithkush. Fjala eshte instrumenti qe kemi mesuar t'a perdorim me heret se gjithcka. T'i japesh fjales jete eshte arti i poezise. 

Qellimi im kryesor ne kete teme nuk eshte te sjell poezi te bukura. Por te tregoj se bashku me ju si mund te zhvillohet poezia ne kohe. Si mund te pasurohet mendimi me ndienje e ndienja me mendim. Si mund te fitoje vargu muzike e si mund te perkthehet melodia ne fjale. Per kete me nevojitet ndihma juaj qe per temen do ishte jetesore e vendimtare. Do me mjaftonte te sillni ne kete teme poezi (e mira do ishte te ishin tuajat, por edhe te poeteve te tjere te rinj qe ju pelqejne) me nje koment te shkurter me arsyet e ndienjat pse ju terheq e pse ju pelqen kjo poezi dhe te mendojme, ndiejme e diskutojme se bashku ne lidhje me to. Menyra e diskutimit mund te jete e larmishme, p.sh. nje pergjigje me kenge apo melodi apo nje pikture ne lidhje me nje teme te caktuar diskutimi do ishte njelloj e mirepritur sa edhe nje pergjigje me poezi apo thjesht fjale komentuese. Ju lutem te kini parasysh se qellimi im eshte diskutimi e jo gallata. Sigurisht castet e humorit do ishin te mirepritur ashtu si cdo ide tjeter qe nuk do lendonte, fyente apo ndeshkonte boten e tjetrit. Edhe une do sjell poezi te komentuara mbi te cilat do me pelqente te diskutonim se bashku. 

Si fillim po sjell nje pjesez filmi ne lidhje me shpirtin e poezise

----------


## uj me gaz

...dhe nje poezi e shkruar para disa vitesh. Jeni te ftuar t'a ndieni, kuptoni, komentoni, ndryshoni sipas menyres qe do ju pelqente me shume. mirepres cdo ide. 

Apostrofi

Te zezat susta te makinës së shkrimit
kërcasin zakonshëm në takt tre të katërt
aromën e jargavanëve të përhapin pas dimrit
mbi letrën e bardhë pak qiell të kaltër.

Fjalë rradhiten njëra pas tjetrës si fletëra
në vjeshtët e një të harruari filozof
ndjesi lundrojnë mbi tipa rimash të vjetra
mall e prehje mbi një te shtrembër apostrof.

Në gjuhët e huaja përdoret për të theksuar
një shkronjë, një gërmë, pak vendosmëri
apostrofi im ka kohë që është shtrëmbëruar
nga një e treçerekputhur përjetësi.

E vargjet stoikë durojnë të heshtur
apostrofin tim kryeneç që në fakt
më ngjan me një llërë treçerekperveshur
mbi një zemër që rreh në tre të katrin takt.

----------

